# ModRewrite: Verständnis für RewriteCond und RewriteRule bei teilweiser Weiterleitung



## Parantatatam (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Tutorianer,

ich beschäftige mich momentan etwas mehr mit ModRewrite als das für mich bisher notwendig war. Momentan sitze ich vor dem Problem, dass ich einerseits eine Weiterleitung brauche, wenn man eine bestimmte Seite betritt, andererseits brauche ich Regeln dafür, welche Datei verwendet werden soll, wenn ich auf eine bestimmte Seite gehe. Momentan habe ich folgendes:

```
RewriteEngine On
# direkter Aufruf der Domain => Weiterleiten auf andere Seite
RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} =""
RewriteRule ^$ http://www.domain.tld [R,L]
# beim Aufruf von http://domain.tld/assets/.. die Datei assets.php verwenden
RewriteRule ^assets/(.*)$ assets.php?$1 [L]
# ansonsten die Datei router.php verwenden
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ router.php?$1
```
Sowohl die Umleitung funktioniert als auch der Aufruf der router.php. Leider wird aber niemals die assets.php verwendet. Kann sich jemand erklären warum?


----------

